# Lincoln Johnny Lightning Race Club starting new Race Class HO Slot car Racing in 2010



## johnnyl (Apr 13, 2009)

I am proud to say that we are working with the East Coast HO Outlaws Slot car Club starting in January. This is going to be very cool these guys know there Slot car Racing. Stay tuned I will post pics. from our January 9th Meeting. Jeremy LJLRC:thumbsup:


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

if some of your guys need race ready cars i build and sell jl/aw cars
www.lchors.yolasite.com
under kb's lightning race cars


----------



## johnnyl (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for that info. Mahorsc I will let the guys know to check it out. Jeremy LJLRC


----------

